# How tax is calculated if started working part way through the financial year...



## Tomychan

Hi,

I recently moved to the UK (from India) with family on a Tier 2 (ICT) visa and 
started working in the UK from August 2011 (6 months now). 

My annual salary is £40K. I was paying a tax of £542.08 NI of £327.72. But since 
I started working only from August am I charged more tax and NI amount (my 
total pay for this financial year is 3333 * 8 = 26664).

Please can you clarify this for me?

Again, am I eligible for Tax benefit and Child care benefit as I stay here with 
my family wife and two small kids (6 years and 20 months) and my wife doesn't 
work.

Are there any other benefits/rebates which I can claim considering my 
circumstances.

Thanks
Tomychan


----------



## anafin

If you are in the UK for more than 183 days in the tax year you are considered Resident. You will be eligible for the standard deductions and credits as if you were staying for the full year. So you will not be taxed more.

Tax deduction and tax liability are 2 different things. Check with your employer if they are deducting more because they(payroll guys) are not aware of you coming in the middle of year. In either case your tax liability (how much you owe) will not change and if you paid extra you will get a refund when you file your taxes.


----------



## Tomychan

Hi,

Thanks for the quick reply and I really appreciate that.

Did you get a chance to work out my tax calculation for this financial year based 
on the details provided and do you believe I have over payed my Tax and NI.

Would you also let me know if am eligible to claim any tax credits/child 
benefits?

I am pretty new to the UK and would like to know if it is legal to claim benefits 
as I am on Tier 2 (ICT) visa (3 years) and possible to get extended further.

Am I subject to immigration control?

Kind regards
Tomychan


----------

